# 8.0-RELEASE don`t boot



## fray (Jun 7, 2010)

I have kernel panic in safe mode or loading whithout ACPI when i add to loader.conf option IPFW_load="YES". When I compiling new kernel, I have kernel panic too. What I doing wrong?
Please help me.
P.S.Sorry, but my Eng language bad.
P.S.S. Some body help me in russian language?


----------



## vrachil (Jun 8, 2010)

You should supply more info.
For example: 
is your current kernel the GENERIC, or have you made a custom?
is your /usr/src up to date?

also, why don't you enable ipfw as described in the handbook?


----------



## fray (Jun 8, 2010)

When I edit at first time loader.conf I use GENERIC kernel. my src installed from iso when I instaling OS(iso downloaded from freebsd.org). thanks for the link, I'm going to try as there is written
P.S. thanks google for assistance in translating


----------



## Beastie (Jun 8, 2010)

Just a small note: I think it's case sensitive and should be *ipfw_load="YES"*.


----------



## fray (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, of course, but still not loaded.
Hmm, but why? I'm thinking to use UTF-8, but now I afraid compile new kernel


----------



## fray (Jun 8, 2010)

update
with old kernel and firewall_enable="YES" in rc.conf system starting up successful, but question opened


----------



## zeiz (Jun 8, 2010)

fray said:
			
		

> Some body help me in russian language?


Great forum and great people.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2010)

Make sure your hardware is good.


----------



## vrachil (Jun 8, 2010)

fray said:
			
		

> question opened



What kind of question?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2010)

vrachil said:
			
		

> What kind of question?



Bad translation  He probably means, question remains. Most likely about the panics.


----------



## vrachil (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, we established that the kernel doesn't panic when loading the ipfw module.
In the buildkernel panics, first ensure that your source tree is up to date.
Check the handbook on how to do that.
Under the A.6.5 paragraph, you need to check the src-* tags. For example src-all is everything under /usr/src, and src-sys is the kernel.


----------

